# Honking at campers



## BusGypsy (Feb 20, 2019)

Gawd this irks me.
People who honk at campers, especially late night, or early morning hours.
In legal ppublic parking spaces.
I get up early for work in the morning, so it's not like it wakes me up.
And of course, road noise doesn't bother rubbertramps.
But it's the principle; essentially saying "we hate you for parking your home in our neighborhood,"
And of course they're gone before you can even react.
I feel like if they have a problem with me, say it to my face. Wish there was some way to react. Of course loved ones advise to ignore it, don't fight, etc. But that feels like laying down and taking it.
What do you guys think?


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 20, 2019)

Or when I was rubber tramping and would stay in the same place a few times people would rev there engines or park real close and slame there doors. They got no lives, mate.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 20, 2019)

i think the levels of criminalization by opinion the homeless/homefree are getting right now is sad as fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 20, 2019)

You might be right. Maybe its someone just trying to be a jerk....

But part of me thinks, it may have nothing to do with you. Maybe they're honking at another car or for some other reason.

I used to think that all the time. Like horns, and sirens and alarms and stuff were constantly going off around me. I seriously just thought people were screwing with me.... But it might just be the fact that when you live in a vehicle, you notice everything that nobody else does.... It just comes with the territory when your always parked on busy streets and in parking lots with alot of traffic...

I feel your pain tho. It used to drive me nuts. Find quieter places to park.


----------



## BardoBard (Feb 20, 2019)

This is why I stay out of the city, it can be a hassle commuting but its worth the effort for solitude.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 21, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> i think the levels of criminalization by opinion the homeless/homefree are getting right now is sad as fuck.



Here right now, 1 in 5 people in jail are homeless. 50% of homeless report being former foster youth.
Since Trump became president, i've tried really hard to avoid the news, but sometimes i'm tempted to read the local news, epsecially if it's about homelesssness, etc.. Then i read the comments; hate and virtial; people literally hate people for being homeless. It scares and saddens me.




george990 said:


> You might be right. Maybe its someone just trying to be a jerk....
> 
> But part of me thinks, it may have nothing to do with you. Maybe they're honking at another car or for some other reason.
> 
> ...



I've had that pointed it out, but it's pretty freakin obvious it's directed at campers. there's a particular street nearby that like clockwork every morning you can count on the same asshole blaring his horn through the neighborhood.


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 21, 2019)

Think about what that says about a persons mental state if they are angry at a person less fortunate than themselves.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 21, 2019)

noothgrush said:


> Think about what that says about a persons mental state if they are angry at a person less fortunate than themselves.



I like to say (somewhat ironically) that they hate us for our freedoms 
They have to pay bills, rent, taxes, a mortgage, child support; then they see some free spirited hippies living off the land and off the grid; they're jealous.
I've heard people told by cops, "if I have to pay a mortgage, so should you." Wow.
Also I try and remember, "Don't scare the squares."
They don't understand, they don't know any better.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 21, 2019)

BusGypsy said:


> I like to say (somewhat ironically) that they hate us for our freedoms
> They have to pay bills, rent, taxes, a mortgage, child support; then they see some free spirited hippies living off the land and off the grid; they're jealous.
> I've heard people told by cops, "if I have to pay a mortgage, so should you." Wow.
> Also I try and remember, "Don't scare the squares."
> They don't understand, they don't know any better.


Very well put, but makes it no less irritating when ppl act like children. It is sad the cage ppl live in.


----------



## DavyHex (Feb 22, 2019)

@BusGypsy 

I think you totally nailed it with this!


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 22, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> Very well put, but makes it no less irritating when ppl act like children. It is sad the cage ppl live in.



that's where I get hung up, although I'm trying not to. I try really hard not to focus on the negativity, not let it bring me down, but to move forward in peace.

"they can't get your goat if your goat isn't out to get got."


----------

